# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Résolution Retina

## Finkel

Bonjour,

Utilisateur d'iPad3, j'ai étais un poil déçu de voir que vos publication numériques ne soient pas à la résolution 'Rétina'. Ce qui pour moi est carrément un frein à un abonnement ou un achat.

La question est donc: Est-ce prévue? Si oui, pour bientôt? 


Merci!  :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Utilisateur d'iPad3, j'ai étais un poil déçu de voir que vos publication numériques ne soient pas à la résolution 'Rétina'. Ce qui pour moi est carrément un frein à un abonnement ou un achat.
> Merci!


Bonjour, vous devez faire erreur car Canard PC le Mensuel est en résolution Rétina depuis trois numéros et Canard PC Hardware depuis le numéro 12.

----------


## Finkel

Bonen nouvelle! En fait je m'étais basé sur le numéro qui est disponible, qui lui ne l'ai pas.

Du coup je vais pouvoir y passer :-)

PS: je vous suggère du coup de peut être améliorer la résolution du numéro dispo gratuitement...

----------

